# comment stopper un programme fou???



## decoris (29 Février 2004)

hello

j'ai écrit un magnifique algorithme en C++, que je compile via project builder.

le problème, c'est qu'il est pas encore au point, et qd je l'exécute, il s'emballe comme un fou, et puis moyen de l'arrêter! (la touche stop est KO)??

comme faire pour forcer project builder à stopper, sans pour autant faire forcer à quitter sur l'application elle meme???


----------



## kisco (2 Mars 2004)

si tu lance ton programme dans le terminal, je crois que c'est "ctrl + c" pour le stopper, essaie dans projectbuilder si ça marche aussi on sait jamais.


----------



## molgow (7 Mars 2004)

Killer le process. Avec "kill -9 &lt;pid&gt;" dans le Terminal. Il faut donc savoir le PID de ton programme fou, tu peux le faire avec "top".


----------



## kabutop (7 Mars 2004)

Tu peux faire comme ca : ps auxw | grep -i nom_prog
 <font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre> ps auxw | grep -i safari
MOI      215  75.9  7.8   160892  51072  ??  R     8:35PM   6:46.66 /Applications/Safari.app/Contents/MacOS/Safari -psn
MOI      434   0.0  0.0    18644     96 std  R+    9:11PM   0:00.00 grep -i safari
 </pre><hr /> 

La première ligne renvoie le user qui fait tourner le process suivi du son PID.
La deuxième ligne est à ignorer.
Reste à faire : kill 215 (dans mon exemple). Si ca ne marche pas, on fait plus violent avec kill -9 215
Voilà
A+


----------



## plumber (17 Mars 2004)

les programmes fous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est peut etre celui qui ecrit le prog .........






redirige t'as sortie autre part que sur la sortie standart

mais a mon avis ca sent la boucle infinie


----------



## decoris (20 Mars 2004)

voui, c'était une boucle infinie... j'ai essayé le ctrl C dans project builder, mais ça marche pas...

et puis la solution que j'utilisais (forcer à quitter PB) me semblait barbare, et c'est la même qu'un KILL...

c'est bizarre qu'apple n'ait pas prévu ça pour les débutants...


----------



## Driden (20 Mars 2004)

Je viens de faire une boucle infinie sous PB, pour l'arreter suffit d'appuyer sur l'icone stop qui remplace _build and run active executable_ lorsque que le programme tourne.


----------



## decoris (20 Mars 2004)

oui mais moi mon programme est tellement infini que cette icone stop ne marche pas!!! elle reste inactive...


----------



## plumber (22 Mars 2004)

donc trus fais friser project builder a mon avis ca prend toute la memoire 

je sais pas ce que t'as foutu mais tu peux le garder comme

crashmacos.app

quand a moi j'ai fait un petit test kill -9 1
et la machine reste allumé avec tout killer mais elle shut pas 
c'est strange


----------

